# New Release: Stormcaller



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/stormcaller-ebook.html

The sequel to Blood of Asaheim.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I like Wraight's writing, I really do, but the way he mangled long standing SW fluff in BoA has not sat well with me, so I don't know if I'll bother with this. It came across like he hadn't even gone as far as reading the codex by way of research.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I like Wraight's writing, I really do, but the way he mangled long standing SW fluff in BoA has not sat well with me, so I don't know if I'll bother with this. It came across like he hadn't even gone as far as reading the codex by way of research.


Well he still did absolutely awesomely with Battle for the Fang.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> Well he still did absolutely awesomely with Battle for the Fang.


I agree completely, one of the few SM Battles books worth the read. And I know loads of people who aren't SW fanboys like myself that enjoyed BoA, but the mistakes he made were just so fucking basic it really detracted from my enjoyment of the novel.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I will buy it


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

Ordered it in 4 December 2013, they moved release date back then by 3-4 months.
Enjoyed BoA, interesting story, awesome legions (SW\DG).


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I just finished Stormcaller. It was a superb read, winding up from the aftermath of the first book and blasting into action as the pack grows stronger and tighter.

And theres lots of powerful psyker action. Njal Stormcaller is elemental fury personified.

But by the end, the plot took a very suprising, unexpected twist that have me eager for the third book in the series. I sure did not see -THAT- comming!


I rate Stormcaller to be significantly better than Blood of Asaheim, it felt much like his work with Battle of the Fang.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

spoilers please 
cheers


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

piemelke said:


> spoilers please
> cheers


Some things are worth waiting for.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> Some things are worth waiting for.


very true, death being among that, as is a reduced health, the end of GW, continued global heating... 
however the plot of stormcaller, mweh, rather have it now, get it over with


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Brother Lucian said:


> And theres lots of powerful psyker action. Njal Stormcaller is elemental fury personified.


I'm SOOO hoping you're not leading me on! I bought it, but might not get to it for a week or so. But maybe I'll put Olaf Stapledon's Last and First Men on hold...


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

:angry:


Vitarus said:


> I'm SOOO hoping you're not leading me on! I bought it, but might not get to it for a week or so. But maybe I'll put Olaf Stapledon's Last and First Men on hold...


Believe me when I say Njal shows wickedly potent acts of psykery. I daresay he is the most flashy imperial psyker so far with his sublime elemental control.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> I just finished Stormcaller. It was a superb read, winding up from the aftermath of the first book and blasting into action as the pack grows stronger and tighter.
> 
> And theres lots of powerful psyker action. Njal Stormcaller is elemental fury personified.
> 
> ...


I read Stormcaller some time ago, got a pre-owned copy from the HH weekender, and I quite enjoyed it as well. Njal himself definitely adds lots to the story from badass psyker power to an interesting character that is a part of the racial soul of the Space Wolves; the part where he describes what he considers each of the three lords of Fenris to be is very interesting; Grimar is essentially the joy of the hunt, the singing of sagas and the love of battle; Ulrik the Slayer is the tearing of flesh, savaging of the prey and the drinking of blood; and Njal himself is death, he is the end of the hunt and the darkness that lies beyond it. Plus he got all the best one-liners. :biggrin:

I did enjoy the deeper look at the bonds between the pack in the book, and the brief look at the life of a tribesman on Fenris in the prologue was interesting, especially how women, childbirth and child-rearing are done on a world where most people never reach 30. Also the toning down of the bromance from the first book was a good choice, with those odd moments absent the Wolves felt like a unit that made a lot more sense lore-wise. I also liked the relationship between the Sisters of Battle and Jarnhamar pack, particularly Sister Callia and Jorundur, these two forming an almost friendly relationship, and both Ingvar and Gunnlaugur gaining respect for Canoness De Chatelaine was surprising, though it led to a harsh scene; where Njal once again got ALL the best lines.



Does make you wonder though. Is there a single Cardinal in 40k who isn't stupid, incompetent, evil, greedy; or some combination of those? There has to be some that are actually worth the air they breathe.


One of the best parts for me though are the Death Guard; their war-weary and almost kindly attitudes towards those they fight make them a very complicated group, plus it's probably the first time they've been portrayed as the tired and running-on-fumes group that the lore says they are. They want it all to end, the war and everything else that means they have to keep going on. The Mycelite was another interesting one, particularly exactly where he came from which led to an interesting though admittedly not unique conversation.

I agree with you Lucian, the ending was a complete game-changer and I look forward to seeing how the third book will resolve this conflict. If this book were written about any other Chapter, we would all already know how this ends. But with the Wolves, there's really no way to tell just yet.



Vitarus said:


> I'm SOOO hoping you're not leading me on! I bought it, but might not get to it for a week or so. But maybe I'll put Olaf Stapledon's Last and First Men on hold...


Let me put it this way. His title in the book is "The Tempest-That-Walks." And if anything, that's somewhat underplaying what he's capable of.


LotN


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like I'm gonna be putting Stapledon on hold... Lol. Thanks guys!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Regarding Cardinals in general.


Its my impression that the political side of the Ecclesiarchy is absolutely and totally cuthroat, a dog eat dog world. That you have to be a Saint in order to retain anything looking like idealism and high morals when you enter the ranks of the Cardinals. A post of such supreme influence over humanity, the sheer power of it unbeliveable. Is it that much of a wonder that Cardinals more often than not, go bad and rotten and eventually stepping over the brink? Look at Goge Vandire or Bucharis. It pretty much takes a saint to stay pure in that role, but the Imperium does have them. Like Sebastian Thor.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm might have to give both of these a read then.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, he makes a nice entrance, doesn't he?? Heh heh


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I downloaded this last night, but I'm not holding out much hope if finishing it any time soon, considering I've been reading Angel of Fire the last ten weeks and I'm barely half way through.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

OK then! Yes, Njal throws around as much power as anything I've seen yet! Heh. He doesn't have the variety that Ahriman has in Exile, but he's as powerful as they come! Actually, assuming he would do, as his name suggests, little more than elemental fury kinds of things, I was wondering if it would get boring. But it's nicely written, so very enjoyable.


----------

